# Half-Celestial/Half-Demon



## The Crimsion Ronin (Dec 8, 2005)

I have wanted to create a Half-Celestial/Half-Feind 
(Half-Nephilum/Half-Cambrion to be exact) for some time... But being a noob to the whole D&D scene, Needless to say I have no idea of where I should even start.... SO I turn it over to you guys(and maybe girls) to help my sort this one out.

P.S.
Both the Cambrion and Nephilium are from the Green Ronin book: Assimar and Tieflings


----------



## Cabral (Dec 8, 2005)

Not knowing anything about those fiends, you can:
a) ignore the alignment retrictions on the templates and the half-celestial template to the fiend or half-fiend to the celestial ...
b) Ignore the conceptually oddity of a Half-celestial,half-demon,half other creature (since nothing prevents you rules-wise from applying two half-templates to a creature). In this case, just pick a third creature that combined with the two templates produces the creature you want.

everpresent option d) just make your own monster from the guidelines in the back of the monster manual


----------



## Dakhran the Dark (Dec 8, 2005)

Was he hit in the face by a shovel by his brothers as a child?


----------



## was (Dec 8, 2005)

Assuming that your DM will let you play that combo, I'd think twice about using it.  If I remember correctly the LA for that combo is around +8.  An aasimar/tiefling combo might be a better option at LA+2.  Just a thought...


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 8, 2005)

Random Suggestions regarding "crunch":  

1.  Average ability score bonuses between two templates, or just pick one set as the "dominant" side

2.  Only take some immunities from each list, or same as above

Random suggestions regarding "fluff":

1.  Appearance will be very difficult to work out I think.  I can't picture a mixture of demonic and angelic features personally.

2.  Alignment may be an issue, but you sure will have plenty of built in "adventure hooks" for storylines, as both sets of outsider families try to dominate the mixed up character.


----------



## The Crimsion Ronin (Dec 9, 2005)

*No prob on the back story*

I've already figured out how I could make my pc's existance... believable.

Readers Digest Version
Ok so my PCs mother was a Nephilium (Basically an Angel) she goes off to fight against evil and gets captured... My PCs father a Cambrion (A Winged Deamon)... being evil, ends up raping the captured angel. After some time my PCs mother escapes... how I'm not really sure as of yet. She returns to her own lands... but now carrying a deamons seed in her... is well shunned by just about everyone of her own kind. Most of them suggest killing the child at birth to prevent allowing the possable abomination into the world. She runs away with the help of a few like minded friends and goes into hiding, and ends up birthing the child on her own. The baby ends up exibiting both angelic and demonic traites. With Angelic Wings, amber coloured eyes, dark tanned skin, clawed fingers, and the beginnings of horns on his head (The horns being like Hell Boys when he is really mad. You know the big ones.) 
Being a merciful being my PCs mother decides that rather then killing the newborn, she would try to raise him in such a way the his is able to be good, with out acting on his demonic impulses. but unfortunatly word of the child has manged to get out to bith sides.... demonic and angelic forces press in to destroy my PC... the mother and child are hunted and in one particually bad encounter my PCs mother is killed buying time for my character to escape. He growes up alone, forever wondering... looking for his little peice of peace, goes on a few adventures hones his fighting skill with two baldes... yadda yadda yadda.

I'm going to try to take a scientific approach to making my characters stats up... I'm going to make a genetic table out of each races stats and work out the dominant genes and submissive genes and see how things turn out.


----------



## The Crimsion Ronin (Dec 9, 2005)

*The Outcast Race*

After taking your advice, and some personal librities... 
I have created my very first Race. 
The Outcast Half-Celestial/Half-Deamon Race....

*The Pariahion*

Strength             4
Dexterity             4
Constitution         3
Wisdom               1
Intelligence          2
Charisma             2

1d8 hit die (Outsider)
Natural Weapon: Claw: 1d4
+2 to all saving rolls
Resistance: Acid/5, Cold/10, Fire/10
Auto Language: Common, Celestial, Infernal
Spell Resistance: 10 + Hit Die
Movement: 30ft (land)/ 60ft (Flying Good Maneuvering)
Dark Vision 40ft
+2 skill/ 1st Lvl, +1 every additional
Darkness, Daylight at 1st lvl can cast at will


----------



## JimAde (Dec 9, 2005)

The Crimsion Ronin said:
			
		

> After taking your advice, and some personal librities...
> I have created my very first Race.
> The Outcast Half-Celestial/Half-Deamon Race....
> 
> *The Pariahion*





First: Cool name. 

Second: Are those numbers next to the abilities all plusses?

Third: What Level Adjustment are you thinking about?  It's going to have to be pretty big.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 9, 2005)

1. don't  give odd stat bonuses, there are game balance reasons not to do so. Move wis up and con down or vise versa. 

2. the bonus skills is odd - I can see that you want to reflect an outsiders higher skills - 
but its a mechanic used only by humans otherwise - I would trade it for a +2 to disguise and sense motve. 

3:  it looks very similar to the current 1/2 templates: except no list of spell like abilities. 
I would say that as written its a +4 LA


----------



## Flame Draconion (Dec 10, 2005)

philosphicly your story would have to go against the ideas of good and evil....or you could go the constantine method and the parents met on neutral territory and badabig.
pardon my spelling please.


----------



## Cabral (Dec 10, 2005)

The Crimsion Ronin said:
			
		

> +2 skill/ 1st Lvl, +1 every additional



The human version is +4 skill points at first level, +1 each additional. Is this what you meant here?


----------



## The Crimsion Ronin (Dec 12, 2005)

*The Outcast Race*

ok first the skill points are the way they are because both parent races have the usual
+4 skill points at first level, +1 each additional
I guessed that The Pariahion being in conflict with themselve because the share both the mental traits of Deamons and Angels would have a hard time foucusing their energy on honing their skills.

The LA is only 2... now before you say that is way too low, understand that the parent races
both are LA 4 and for good reason, The Pariahion, are a hybrid of both races but the are missing alot of stuff... I'll post their traits plus spells per day soon.


----------



## Sandain (Dec 14, 2005)

Keep in mind that this person would have the subtypes of both good and evil.  He would make the perfect agent for which ever side he chose to work for.


----------



## PrinceAaron (Dec 21, 2015)

funnily enough this is an idea ive had for a while, but beware if you want to do it properly just note that such a half-half character will be hunted for most of his/her life. even at level one they will life a life of strife with one if not both of the sides trying to see to their death. unless they of course side with one of the two. with how powerfull they will be even at level "1" (minus level advancements from race) the potential for power they will be targeted as one if not both try to kill such a character. even if they can somehow hide their existance it will still be difficult for such a character. yet such a story would sure to be very entertaining if you can manage it XD. i wouldnt be too worried about an "overpowered" character in this case. as thed be FORCED to fight full on celestials or demons even at level 1, they likely arnt to live very long, but if they do. they would very much become like a god very quickly if they were to somehow manage to live until adulthood.


----------

